# Clean Lionfish off your spot without giving up your#



## amckeown30

As snapper season is wrapping up, you may want to consider something. Lionfish are exponentially growing in the gulf at crazy#'s. See http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/nonnatives/marine-species/lionfish/
for more info.
I shoot these and sell them as my side hustle. I've read a lot of threads on this forum that express concern about giving up private #'s. I can understand fishermen's hesitation to giving there #'s to someone to dive. I have private #'s myself, and I'm very protective of those #'s. 
So may I suggest if you want your spots cleaned you take me on your boat to clean your spots. Feel free to search me and my partner diver for portable GPS tracking devices. Hang onto our cell phones. Do whatever makes you comfortable with the fact that you are not giving up your #'s. All I want are the lionfish, so I can sell them and send them to market. As an added bonus I'll provide you a Go Pro video of my dive, so you can see exactly what is on your spot. 
If your spots aren't hitting the way they used to or if you find you're fish are being caught more off the spot than on the spot then you probably have a lionfish problem. If your spot is in 80ft or deeper and has never been cleaned, you most defiantly have a lionfish problem. A lionfish problem means lionfish are taking over you spot. 
PM me if you would like to discuss further.


----------



## bigrick

how deep will you dive?


----------



## tbaxl

Very ingenious offer, I will be in touch.


----------



## boomshakalaka

Have a buddy that had this done, don't know if it was this same guy or not. He gave him the number and paid him like $125 or something. It was a coop he had paid to put down. Didn't even go fish it for 2 years, then once started fishing it, wasn't catching crap off of it. The diver killed like 70 lionfish off of it, said there were some triggers and one single red snapper. He feels confident the lionfish were the problem. Diver said if he gets it done once a year, it should stay clean. That next time they go do it there will be way, way less lionfish.


----------



## sealark

Bull shit someone found it or bought it and it got fished out. Let me explain the BS. I have dove many spots cages and pirymids. Loaded with everything 25 lb sn, big triggers and lots of lionfish. Its close to the end of Sn season there isn't many unfished private spots. I stuck 25 lionfish and got two big sows last friday off one spot. I dove 5 other spots with only small sn and triggers.


----------



## amckeown30

about up to 140ft. how deep do you need me to go? if deeper may be able to get a friend that can handle to go with.


----------



## boomshakalaka

sealark said:


> Bull shit someone found it or bought it and it got fished out. Let me explain the BS. I have dove many spots cages and pirymids. Loaded with everything 25 lb sn, big triggers and lots of lionfish. Its close to the end of Sn season there isn't many unfished private spots. I stuck 25 lionfish and got two big sows last friday off one spot. I dove 5 other spots with only small sn and triggers.


I guess for 4 years in a row that happened then. Good talk.


----------



## amckeown30

boomshakalaka said:


> I guess for 4 years in a row that happened then. Good talk.


good talk


----------



## amckeown30

[:thumbup:


----------



## amckeown30

sealark said:


> Bull shit someone found it or bought it and it got fished out. Let me explain the BS. I have dove many spots cages and pirymids. Loaded with everything 25 lb sn, big triggers and lots of lionfish. Its close to the end of Sn season there isn't many unfished private spots. I stuck 25 lionfish and got two big sows last friday off one spot. I dove 5 other spots with only small sn and triggers.


Everyone knows it is electronic warfare out there right now with radar and technological advances in bottom machines and people scanning the bottom for a living. I can't do anything about that. I'm just after the invasive species that hurts us ALL, the ant of the gulf, the LIONFISH. I dove one 4 coupe spot last week that had over 300 lionfish and nothing else. Hopefully now that the lionfish are gone big Snapper and Grouper will move in to repopulate. I plan on diving this spot every 8months- year to keep it clean of the reef killing Lionfish. That's one enemy we can control if we work together.


----------



## Splittine

boomshakalaka said:


> I guess for 4 years in a row that happened then. Good talk.


Don't take much to clear a coup, especially if you have 4-5 boats hitting it. Be raped in a few trips.


----------



## FleaBag

amckeown30 said:


> Everyone knows it is electronic warfare out there right now with radar and technological advances in bottom machines and people scanning the bottom for a living. I can't do anything about that. I'm just after the invasive species that hurts us ALL, the ant of the gulf, the LIONFISH. I dove one 4 coupe spot last week that had over 300 lionfish and nothing else. Hopefully now that the lionfish are gone big Snapper and Grouper will move in to repopulate. I plan on diving this spot every 8months- year to keep it clean of the reef killing Lionfish. That's one enemy we can control if we work together.


 lets see the video.


----------



## amckeown30

FleaBag said:


> lets see the video.


ironically I forgot my go pro that day. I'll see if my buddy has it. I have other videos of lionfish kills I'll try to download onto here tonight for ya'll to check out. cheers


----------



## amckeown30

In the mean time here's a pic I have handy the fish from another spot. 123 LF, from 8-13-17. the report was 3 big snapper on this spot, 4 sand sharks, 4 cobia, 15lb gag,. that's the kind of info you'll get from me on top of a video (although, I can't guarantee quality of the video.) I'm working on my video skills.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

sounds like a decent deal for those who have their own private reefs setup


----------



## boomshakalaka

Splittine said:


> Don't take much to clear a coup, especially if you have 4-5 boats hitting it. Be raped in a few trips.


Yeah, I get that, I've fished out plenty of other people's private spots that I bought from Strikelines  But you can't just discard the effect lionfish will have on a spot - if there is no bait, then no snapper are going to stick around long.


----------



## amckeown30

Got 230 of these reef killers off 4 spots today. Let me know if you want me to clean your lionfish. 
If you weed your garden or kill ants in your yard, then you can apply the same principle to your reefs. Let me help you keep your reef healthy.


----------



## welldoya

Dang man, great job ! Looks like you are planning on cleaning up the gulf single-handed. Keep it up.
This looks like a win-win situation to me.


----------



## CurDog

amckeown30 said:


> Got 230 of these reef killers off 4 spots today. Let me know if you want me to clean your lionfish.


Hey, I only counted 226 lionfish. :whistling:

Just kidding. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## amckeown30

*new spots*

All I need is some new spots to keep the massager of lionfish going. Please help a brother out that is trying to help you


----------



## cloring

*Targeting Lionfish*

I've never caught a Lionfish while fishing, and don't scuba any longer. I assume they are on the public spots where I target snapper, what gives? Will they not bite a hook, or do they need a special bait?


----------



## amckeown30

cloring said:


> I've never caught a Lionfish while fishing, and don't scuba any longer. I assume they are on the public spots where I target snapper, what gives? Will they not bite a hook, or do they need a special bait?


Correct I scuba and stick them. they normally don't bite a hook.


----------



## reelthrill

we generally catch one on a hook almost every trip


----------



## Getsome

amckeown30 said:


> All I need is some new spots to keep the massager of lionfish going. Please help a brother out that is trying to help you


Great service you are providing. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## amckeown30

When you catch you're catching them on hook that means the spot you are fishing is LOADED with them. I'd highly recommend you PM me and set up something for me to clean the Lionfish off those spots. Before you know it all you will have there is lionfish.


----------



## Hangover

FleaBag said:


> lets see the video.


Here's some video of lionfish on Pensacola chicken coops.














It's about that time again.


----------



## amckeown30

*here's a vid*

Here's a video one of my team made on one of our trips. This is how we clear the lionfish in Pensacola.


----------



## amckeown30

*Lionfish Ninja*

We'll get on and off spots with out being detected. Just taking the lionfish. 
Lionfish Ninja


----------



## sealark

amckeown30 said:


> We'll get on and off spots with out being detected. Just taking the lionfish.
> Lionfish Ninja


How are you gonna avoid radar from miles away getting the spot you are on?


----------



## amckeown30

drift only


----------



## sealark

amckeown30 said:


> drift only


 why didn't I think of that.


----------



## hjorgan

I thank you for every lionfish you kill sir! I've heard about a suction device that could just suck them to the surface into a kill tank or reefer cooler. Haven't seen one in action. Sticking them looks pretty effective!

Also want to add that whenever I see lionfish on the menu I order it!! You should too. Because creating a demand sustains the harvest. Eat the lionfish ya'll. It's also a known aphrodisiac. Promotes heart health. Keeps your teeth clean. Makes your breath smell fresh. Keeps your boat shiny. Makes liberals cringe. And other good stuff.


----------



## amckeown30

*Lionfish ninja*







3 of us got 222lbs of lionfish out of the Gulf off Pensacola this day.

PM me and I'll clean your spots!


----------



## Pelagicide

Just out of curiosity, how much are you getting for the Lionfish? Seems like a win-win for you and the fisherman, if I could dive I'd be doing the same thing! (sinus problem, can't go deeper than about 20 feet before the pain is unbearable - Can't clear them, looking into surgery to fix it)


----------



## Yakavelli

Whats with the one dude acting all pissy on this thread? Maybe he'd pay to have the lionfish pulled from his ass?


----------



## Hangover

Ok, I have a game plan. I think we can either make money or at least dive for free. PM me for details but if I had 3-4 reliable lionfish killers who don't mind diving and poking these beasts in the face on the regular I think we could flip the script a bit.

Simple plan, with diligence it can be productive and profitable.


----------

